# Flamed Redwood Sighting



## Eamon Burke (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't remember if there is a thread for ridiculous wood, but I saw this today at the place I now purchase wood from.





:eek2:
It's raw edge flamed redwood. Yours for the low price of $5,800.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 29, 2012)

That would make one very large saya!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 29, 2012)

Hahaha it was like 10ft tall. Big enough the picture is distorted from my phone.

Anyone want a dining table for $9k shipped? I'll make it happen!


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Naahh, if it were curly koa - maybe 

Stefan


----------



## l r harner (Oct 30, 2012)

the curl is not tight so it woudl not look good on a knife handle but for sure a table woudl be sexy as hell (or a bar)


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Agreed - I have two billets of curly redwood and scale of the curl is just too big for a knife handle.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the other problem would be that the handles would be like $15-20 each, wholesale. No idea why they are asking you to pay for the entire redwood and get one slab of the pretty stuff.

The left side has that cool 3D crushed velvet look to it though.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 30, 2012)

What is the name of the store?
I need to start selling slabs to them.

Most curly/flamed redwood has curls too wide for handle material.
I look for stuff with curl narrower than my pinky.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, that would look amazing as a table or bar. When I was in Washington state recently, a couple of places had tables from Heritage Salvage out of California. They were made out of a slab of chocolate acacia and had a nice live edge. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 30, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> What is the name of the store?
> I need to start selling slabs to them.
> 
> Most curly/flamed redwood has curls too wide for handle material.
> I look for stuff with curl narrower than my pinky.



Brazos Forest Products. They mostly just sell insane quantities of lumber to people.


----------



## jmforge (Nov 1, 2012)

The funny part is that we knife people often times use "waste" wood that is not suitable for other uses like maple with flame that is too small or walnut that has too much figure and too tight a figure to be useful for a gun stock. Pretty much anything that we buy stabilized is probably of no use to a lot of wood workers,


----------



## Carl (Nov 1, 2012)

guitar. I would make a guitar out of it.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 2, 2012)

You could make a few stand-up basses out of it!


----------



## jmforge (Nov 3, 2012)

The minute you start talking atone woods, you have moved into another world. There are people who will pay STOOPID money to have the sides and back of their guitar made from some leftover old growth Brazilian rosewood that folks like the Martin custom shop, Collings and Santa Cruz have stashed in the back for special projects, even the "plain" straight grained stuff. IIRC, the base price for the Brazilian upgrade on any Santa Cruz was over $2000 in 2005. Yeah, thats $500 per slice for 4 relatively small pieces of wood less than 1/8 of an inch thick.:bigeek:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 22, 2012)

******* said:


> The funny part is that we knife people often times use "waste" wood that is not suitable for other uses like maple with flame that is too small or walnut that has too much figure and too tight a figure to be useful for a gun stock. Pretty much anything that we buy stabilized is probably of no use to a lot of wood workers,



Very true,knife handles are small.I have scored nice hardwood scraps for cheap including curly Koa,From Martin & Macgarther furniture makers


----------



## jmforge (Dec 23, 2012)

Some of the crazy black walnut that I have gotten from Don Hanson in recent years has been picked by his brother out of wood destined to be cheap furniture or even firewood. You need a nice piece that is 2 to 3 feet long for a rifle stock, but only a little 5-6 inch section of a branch crotch for a knife handle.


keithsaltydog said:


> Very true,knife handles are small.I have scored nice hardwood scraps for cheap including curly Koa,From Martin & Macgarther furniture makers


----------



## Pachowder (Dec 30, 2012)

I took up the hobby of acoustic guitar building...tonewoods are ridiculously expensive. I stick to a lot of plain straight grained Honduran mahogany. Even "plain" common domestic woods go for over 100 a set. Have to be extra careful when bending or it gets even more expensive!



******* said:


> The minute you start talking atone woods, you have moved into another world. There are people who will pay STOOPID money to have the sides and back of their guitar made from some leftover old growth Brazilian rosewood that folks like the Martin custom shop, Collings and Santa Cruz have stashed in the back for special projects, even the "plain" straight grained stuff. IIRC, the base price for the Brazilian upgrade on any Santa Cruz was over $2000 in 2005. Yeah, thats $500 per slice for 4 relatively small pieces of wood less than 1/8 of an inch thick.:bigeek:


----------

